# ** "NO" 4th of July Parade!!!! **



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

Westcliffe Colorado--- a small mountain town set in a pretty little valley below the towering Sangre de Cristo Mountains. A community of farming and ranching, hunting, fishing, trapping--- where everyone knows each other, and would gladly give a neighbor in need a hand. A real piece of America.

*NOT ANYMORE!!!! *----------------- You folks gotta here this one.

Westcliffe has had an annual 4th of July parade and fireworks over the lake for I don't know how many decades. A real American community/family get together to take a break from bust'in your butt to make a liv'in and celebrate this "Great" nation we all call home.

I pick up the local liberal newspaper from down in the valley every now and again to see what the town folk are up to. It's hard for me to read the editor statement without my blood start'in to boil. Turns out--- with all the crap go'in on here in Colorado about 2nd amendment and gun rights--- some tea party members are gonna show up parade day and all are going to open carry their weapons. That's legal here. Wow---big deal.lol.

Seems it is a big deal to the "new" liberal idiots that have moved here and continue to try to run/control someone else's lives. The paper went on of--- oh, the poor children--- someone is gonna see a scary gun--- no one will vacation (money) in our little valley cause were all gun tot'in ********. As a result of the whin'in--- the chamber "CANCELED" the 4th of July parade!!!!

Heres where the good folks of America shine.

Word is--- if the chamber won't put the parade on--- the people of the county will have their own parade. No small group of whineass'es is gonna kick our U.S.A. in the balls. (excuse me).

Heres where liberal mentality shines.

If they would have just kept their mouth shut---there would probably have been about 20 or so tea party folks at the parade pack'in iron. Now--- word is out and we'll probably have 100's of guys and gals from all over the state here to aid in the political statement to be made to the state and federal guberment.

I'll keep everyone posted on the unfolding events and the day of our parade.

By the way--- if anyone might wonder where I'll be on the 4th--- think real hard--- and I will be armed. :thumbsup:

awprint:


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Good story Cat, thanks for sharing, hope it makes it on the national news.


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

Crazy...


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

You gotta love small town America. Where the people take/make the time to do what is right. We'll expect pics of you at the festivities Dave.


----------



## birdginski (Mar 19, 2010)

If I didn't live so far away I'd be there too. :hunter4:


----------



## JTKillough (May 4, 2010)

Interesting. Keep us posted on this, maybe it's time we drag up for Westcliffe, Colo. and show some support for our brothers of the patriotic nature, on the 4th. God Bless America.

Arizona, out!


----------



## bar-d (Feb 3, 2010)

Sad state of affairs, indeed.

:hunter:


----------



## dwtrees (Mar 5, 2012)

Cancel a Fourth of July parade - thats just not right and the most un american thing I have heard of in a long time. Hopefully the local chamber will come to there senses soon.


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

Thanks for sharing Dave---------We'er starting to get them sickening people in our area also----Just goes to show that all the Men and Women that died for Our Country and Freedoms they could care less about-What a bunch of sorry A$$es---------Glad There will be a bunch there standing for America----sb


----------



## jswift (Dec 24, 2012)

Thanks for the story. Can't wait to see pictures of a real parade!


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

Sounds like things are gonna work out better than expected.


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

Had the chance to read "letters to the Editor" last evening. As expected, our lib newspaper owner ran 3 anti 2nd Amend-anti gun letters and only 1 pro American.

Anti headers.

1. Parade Mob Ill Advised

2. In a Quandary Over the Parade

3. Chamber Should take Action Regarding Parade Hot Heads

Pro U.S.A. header

1. Editor is Gay-Loving, Gun-Hating, Cowardly and Ignorant Bigot

The Pro letter gave a polite but forceful basting to the editor, honored our VFW members :thumbsup: and talked about how our freedoms had been won by our forefathers with the use of "guns".

The Anti letters--- in typical liberal fashion--- was pretty much a bunch of whining about "feelings" and guns (EBR's) "scaring" people. No facts--- just fiction.

Adding to the anti's no guns in my parade agenda--- was the papers statement that Tea Party members, 2nd Amendment- gun right supporters and Patriots were "often angry fat white guys".

I know some of you folks are interested in the outcome (like Peyton Place.lol.) of our small parade--- so I'll keep things updated--- let the games begin.

God, Guns and Guts made America Free. atriot:

awprint:


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Will they have to acquire a permit from these same a-holes?


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

prairiewolf said:


> Will they have to acquire a permit from these same a-holes?


That's the way it suppose to work (permit). Permit or no--- folks around here figure they pay taxes for both sides of the road and they'll use it if they want.

I think the chamber is gonna roll over thought. At the local market, fuel stops--- just about everywhere in town--- everyone it talk'in about this parade crap and most are really PO'ed.

awprint:


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

It's good to hear people are PO'd,perhaps someone will remember this come election time !


----------



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

Hmmmmm, how was our Independence won, was it with scary guns or did the liberals whine and holler about wanting to be free and not willing to fight for it?


----------



## JTKillough (May 4, 2010)

catcapper said:


> "often angry fat white guys"..
> 
> awprint:


????Sound extremely racist to me. I feel they may have trod on my civil rights. And if that paper printed such racist bigotry, they could very well be shut down. Oh, wait, they're protected under one of those useless amendments.....


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

There you go, Ruger! That calls for a salute!


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

atriot: atriot: atriot: atriot: atriot:


----------



## Beerman069 (Nov 20, 2012)

Whoa whoa whoa! Y'all are busting out some legit stuff here. We can't be doing that the liberals might find some crazy thing to shut this down for making sense! I'm kiddin some very valid points though!


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

Theres only around 3500 residents here in Custer county--- but over 100 of them attended the last Westcliffe Trustee meeting to (two, for Don.lol) discuss the 4th of July parade, which had been cancelled earlier in the week by the chamber of commerce.

The chamber said it was cancelling the parade due to "town dissention" brought on by the local Southern Colorado Patriots organization which has said that as many as 500 marchers, bearing firearms, would be marching in the parade as a show of support for 2nd Amendment rights.

At the end of the tense meeting--- the Westcliffe Town Board voted unanimously to accept sponsorship of the parade this year and in the coming years. :thumbsup:

awprint:


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

catcapper said:


> Theres only around 3500 residents here in Custer county--- but over 100 of them attended the last Westcliffe Trustee meeting to (two, for Don.lol) discuss the 4th of July parade, which had been cancelled earlier in the week by the chamber of commerce.
> 
> The chamber said it was cancelling the parade due to "town dissention" brought on by the local Southern Colorado Patriots organization which has said that as many as 500 marchers, bearing firearms, would be marching in the parade as a show of support for 2nd Amendment rights.
> 
> ...


Had to run out and fix a hole the elk ripped in the fence last night--- we have two hay burners com'in today. I'll continue post #22.

The vote to have the parade run as planned got the liberals into whine mode. Off to the Sheriff's office they went.lol. Sheriff Fred Jobe said the issue surrounding the 2nd Amendment rally began because 55 sheriffs have filed a lawsuit against the state of Colorado which recently enacted more stringent gun regulations.

Sheriff Jobe also said that the Southern Colorado Patriots club will have two peace officers following behind them as they march in this years parade on the 4th of July this week. There will also be two on flank, and the Sheriff will lead with another officer in front. Additional deputies will be present, and a posse member at every intersection.

Personally, I think Sheriff Jobe will take it as an honor to lead a group of "Americans" standing tall in defense of our 2nd Amendment rights on our nations birthday.

Its amazing the things these liberals will say and do to push their socialistic agenda on others. They have taken words like "Patroit", and redefined it to mean disgrace, dishonor and treason. Obviously, some amongst us require a few extra brain cells. I'm sure the local editor--- whom used the word "patriot" unwisely--- would be out there marching, pen & pencil strapped to his hip, to protect freedom of speech.

Anyway-- I'll leave you folks with a writing from last weeks letters to the editor. I'm sad to say I have neighbors with this type of view living up here in the Great Colorado Mountains near me.

Guns: Cheaper Than Implants

Editor:

"Real men don't need guns, or at least they don't need to parade around with them spoiling what has previously been a fun- filled, family-oriented 4th of July celebration. However, I suppose for the "Patriots," guns are cheaper than penile implants."

awprint: God Bless America.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

But you don't get thrown in jail for walking around with your Glock hanging out.


----------



## JTKillough (May 4, 2010)

Hope they all burn out there (just for Don also) own brain cells. Sounds as though they're well on their way.


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

Who's in favor of banning bicycling and half dressed joggers from our National Forests?


----------



## dwtrees (Mar 5, 2012)

Guns: Cheaper Than Implants

Editor:

"Real men don't need guns, or at least they don't need to parade around with them spoiling what has previously been a fun- filled, family-oriented 4th of July celebration. However, I suppose for the "Patriots," guns are cheaper than penile implants."

That editor is an idiot.

awprint: God Bless America.


----------



## jswift (Dec 24, 2012)

Hopefully your sheriff will keep the piece (for youngdon). All joking aside I hope that you have a great 4th of July!


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

220swift said:


> Who's in favor of banning bicycling and half dressed joggers from our National Forests?


Sounds like you gotta thing for bicycles Mike. So do I. We had 2000 of them detoured here through the Cliff's because of the Royal Gorge fire--- what a cluster for traffic. They should be required to have license/registration, turn signals, brake/headlight, colorcode and slow mov'in vehicle signage--- and STAY TO THE RIGHT of the white line.

So--- tell me more about these half dressed joggers.LOL :sheep:

awprint:


----------



## JTKillough (May 4, 2010)

dwtrees said:


> Guns: Cheaper Than Implants
> 
> Editor:
> 
> ...


Is it me....I am reading this as: The editor and or all liberal men have penile implants. I also read that most liberal men would like to parade around with said implant exposed. "Patriots", on the other hand, simply can't afford penile implants, therefore, we hate them, and their guns. "Real men" don't need guns!....They need implants!.......Just an observation on my part.


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

JTKillough said:


> Is it me....I am reading this as: The editor and or all liberal men have penile implants. I also read that most liberal men would like to parade around with said implant exposed. "Patriots", on the other hand, simply can't afford penile implants, therefore, we hate them, and their guns. "Real men" don't need guns!....They need implants!.......Just an observation on my part.


I never looked at deciphering the letter that way JT, but it seems to make sense to me.

Miss K laughed, and said I need to submit your interpretation of the letter to the editorial column as a rebuttal to the orginal writer.lol.

Your glorious statement of "The editor and or all liberal men have penile implants." may be true as the owner of the liberal paper's name is Jim "Little" lol.

atriot:

awprint:


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

That's too good,JT and Cap! They probably don't have the balls to print such a response (yes, pun intended.)


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

** UPDATE **

Theres full size fliers posted by the Southern Colorado Patriots Club at the Market and local Restaurants inviting all folks in the state to come march with them. I think theres gonna be a bigger crowd than usual.

awprint:


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Good for you all. I hope R's pizza is ready for the influx.


----------



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

Probably be more come out of the woodworks, amazing what happens when ya piss the people of the nation off!


----------

